# Road Trip: heading to Harrisburg PA with a side trip to Allentown



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys, taking a trip to Harrisburg to visit my daughter and her family and a side trip to Allentown to visit my brother and sister in law. Leaving Dallas on Friday 6-24, coming back on Friday 7-1. Taking my son in law and grandson to help so we can drive straight through. 

The three of us race every Friday night in N Dallas. Our group rotates out racing Fray, Indy, T-Jet SS, JL T-Jet and X-Traction box stock. 

Looking for suggestions for tracks we could visit or shops that carry slot stuff. Will be going to Allentown on Wednesday so a trip to Valley Trains is probably out since they are only open Fr-Sun. Going to try to go to TKO if they are open.

We are kinda' in the desert here in Dallas...if you don't order off the web you just don't get it. It would be a blast to be able to go someplace and browse for a change.

Daughter's husband is a jockey at Penn National and he sometimes races at Philadelphia Park so may get a chance to go down there for a day. 

Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Beatie Boys invade PA*



beast1624 said:


> We are kinda' in the desert here in Dallas...if you don't order off the web you just don't get it. It would be a blast to be able to go someplace and browse for a change.


If you happen to run across some dollar bodies, give me a shout!
Good luck on your trip and be safe!!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Most definitely will do Rich!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

AB Charles:
http://www.ab-charles.com/slotcars/

I've got to get myself in there sometime too. I got the chance to meet some of the staff at an Radio Control trade show in Toledo OH. The guy "in charge" was fun to haggle with and I got a very nice price on a Scaletrix Digital set.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! Not sure if we are going to make it that far west but if we do we will definately check them out.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I'm in winchester Va just off I 81 going towards pa if you come over that far. Have cars parts bodies to sell. 

Slotnut
[email protected]


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Slotnut
Thanks so much for your reply! We are heading straight up I-81. May be too early to catch you on the way up but we will DEFINITELY catch you while we are there or on the way back. Thanks again!


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

A week earlier, and you could have made a stop at the UFHORA Nationals in Breezwood, PA.. about an hour from Harrisburg. 

That is where I'll be this weekend.

-Robbie


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw that. Wish we could rearrange our schedule. We went to the 'Meat In The Middle' in KC back in April and had a great time. Looks like this one is going to be even bigger.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Problem is your traveling on the weekends, that's when everything is open. Just south of allentown is Quakertown, a place there has a 4x16 buck track,open Fri,Sat, Sun. If that helps


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Wheelszk. We will be dirving straight through and arriving in H-burg Saturday morning. We already plan to make a trip to Allentown Sunday to visit Valley Trains so we will plan a trip to Quakertown too. Do you have an address or shop name?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Race Place is in the Quakertown Farmers market. the mart should have a website, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Al! We will check it out.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Beast, Glad to see you will make it to the store. Just so you know we are off I-78 exit 57 "lehigh street". You go North on Lehigh st less than 1 mile to Vultee st and turn right. Go 1 block across railroad tracks and your there. The address is 1901 S 12th st Allentown Pa 18103 for gps and my number is 610-440-0487 if your lost. Please say hello when your there be great to meet ya plus I will get you some free Lap time on our 4'X16" wizz track. :thumbsup: Hope to see ya this weekend.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the information!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wasn`t This A Title To A `60`s Song?


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

LOL, Yes Van Morrison-Thanks for the information....:dude:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

went to valley reail trains yesterday...got some cars and track time. fun shop. if you ever get the chance check it out. Thanks to Charlotte and Kevin for their hospitality...and get better soon, Kevin!

also went to raceplace in quakertown. Jim and the guys there were great. Jim said hi to AlPink.
Thanks to everyone who has given us tips. We will be here through the end of the week, may try to get to TKO if they still have shop hours since they are about 15 miles away.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry I missed you on Sun at the Raceplace,went to the iron Pigs game in Allentown, but I did have breakfast with Jim on Sun morning. I told him to watch for you. Hope you enjoyed it.
Bill


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Beast,

Thanks for stopping by the store. I am sorry I missed you but as you know a few things came up or out. "my Disc" lol. I was hoping to put a face with the name. But this emergency surgery kicked my a**. Thanks for the compliments on the store. It is still a work in progress with trying to add more items every week. But it is coming along and we hope to have all the items people are looking for. Hopefully next time your in town I can meet up with ya and we can race a few laps. Thanks again it was a pleaseure to have you visit :thumbsup:

Thanks

Kevin


----------

